# Ragdoll kittens this autumn!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

It is now desided! My ragdoll female Samira is going to meet a beautiful sealtabby boy this autumn. Hopefully they'll hit it off, and we will have kittens later in the autumn/winter.  

Here is the (to be?) lucky couple :wink: :

My girl, Samira, seal bicolor:









The handsome boy, "Frasse", sealtabby colorpoint:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Samira has beautiful ragdoll ears -- they are a perfect example it looks like. She also has a gorgeous coat and beautiful eye color. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Samira has beautiful ragdoll ears -- they are a perfect example it looks like. She also has a gorgeous coat and beautiful eye color. Congratulations and good luck!


Thank you! I love her ears too, they are really perfect!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Heather Sharada said:


> That should be a lovely litter - Has Samira had kittens before and is the tabby boy mitted or pointed.
> 
> My Birman girl Sharada Once Upon A Dream - called "Emma" - has just been mated to a Ragdoll. Before you throw your hands up in horror she is part of an approved Ragdoll breeding program and is taking her most wonderful "pink lilac" colour to see if it is possible to improve the lilac colour in Ragdolls. Over here they mostly look pale blue.
> 
> ...


The male is a colorpoint.
Yes, this will be her third litter. Here are some of here offsprings from earlier litters:
S*Dragonfire Marzipan









S*Dragonfire Marshmallow









S*Dragonfire Mums-Mums









S*Dragonfire Yuffie Kisaragi









S*Dragonfire Tifa Lockheart









That program sound interesting!
I know they have done a similar thing in New Zeeland, were they used lilac point Balinese to improve the lilacs och chocolates in ragdolls. We have a lilac male here in Sweden who is an result off the program. 

But I think maybe the birman might be a better chioce, as they are more similar in bodytype to the ragdoll.
Even though the male from the balineseprogram doesn't have a pure balinese in i pedigree for several generations back, you can still se obvious signs on him that shows the balinese heritage.

In any way, I think it is always positive with controlled outcross programs. Yes, they will "destroy" the type of the breed, but that is only temporarily. The positive effects of bringing in new blood and genes to the breed is more valuable, I think.

But I do wonder what will happen with the white spottings on the ragdolls from this program? I mean, the birman has a very special type of white spotting. How will it effect the ragdoll patterns? Only time can tell...

Anyway, good luck with your litter! I think lilac ragdolls are just lovely, and I agree that you seldome see a true lilac ragdoll. Most of the ragdolls registered as lilacs or chocolates are merely pale blue- and sealpoint.

However, we have a breeder in Denmark, our neighbouring country, that has specialised in lilacs and chocolates, and she has really succeeded to breed truely beautiful lilac and chocolate raggies!
Check out her site, filled with beautiful pictures of gorgoues ragdolls:
http://www.ragdollcats.dk/

I might use a male from her breeding to my other female, Tifa (who is the daughter of Sammi), a lilac bicolor! That would be really interesting!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Do you have any sites to rekommend if I want to read about this program? Which breeders are involved?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you for the info! I didn't know it was Ragalon that had started it, we have a few cats here in sweden imported from her.

This will be very interesting!

Your girl is very beautiful, and you can see that she is really a lilac!


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

both you you have absolutley gorgeous cats yuffie Kisaragi is so beautiful and so are marizipan and Tifa lockhart and Emma and the future proud parents of a (hopefully) soon litter.


----------

